# List of Rescues and contact for transport



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

After seeing Billy's unfortunate end does anyone think it would be beneficial for everyone that is willing to help to list their name, email address, rescue if they work with one, area they live in, whether they can transport, foster, pull, or temp test and where....and any areas that they have contacts in....
I am just thinking that if there is a dog that is really urgent and we at least have a list of people to contact then they would all get a better chance.

I don't even know where to begin on the list so any help and advice would be appreciated. Then we could sticky it or something. Or have a mod be the only one that could update it and just have people pm the information to someone to set up and then have it pm'd to a mod to post so we could list it by state or area and be organized. Sorry if this doesn't make much sense.. I am tired right now! LOL!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tri-shepherdAfter seeing Billy's unfortunate end does anyone think it would be beneficial for everyone that is willing to help to list their name, email address, rescue if they work with one, area they live in, whether they can transport, foster, pull, or temp test and where....and any areas that they have contacts in....
> I am just thinking that if there is a dog that is really urgent and we at least have a list of people to contact then they would all get a better chance.
> 
> I don't even know where to begin on the list so any help and advice would be appreciated. Then we could sticky it or something. Or have a mod be the only one that could update it and just have people pm the information to someone to set up and then have it pm'd to a mod to post so we could list it by state or area and be organized. Sorry if this doesn't make much sense.. I am tired right now! LOL!


I'm tired right now too but it makes sense to me. People might have valuable information they'd be willing to share that would then be accessible at any time, even if they aren't, when things are down to the wire. Maybe we can figure out how to begin when our minds are awake tomorrow. I think a "Billy's List" is a great idea. It makes me angry but so very sad at the same time to think that he died in that horrible place at just about the same time the info that could save him was coming through. His life and death should have meaning.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Are in thinking of something like this?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=53&page=1

There is info posts for "transport info for midwestern states" and "transport info for southern states" ect. At one point Jean (the moderator) had it where there was such a thread for all of the areas of the country and they were stickies. I am not sure where the rest of them went?!?!!?

Also, I am not familiar with Billy's story...can anyone tell me what happened?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoAre in thinking of something like this?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=53&page=1
> 
> ...


You can find his thread in the follow up section under Miami FL.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoAre in thinking of something like this?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=53&page=1
> 
> ...


It would be so much more than that. It would maybe be listed by state with each member and their normal depth of involvement and any rescue they work with. Then also a list of shelters in that state and the immediate contact information. Next would be any contacts that people know in the area that we could call on in an emergency to pull or short term hold. That would include and kennels that give rescue discounts for boarding.

I think it could really help to have everything in place for us to be able to move on the dogs quicker instead of PMing back and forth to get the needed information from 3 or 4 different people.
I just think it would make the process a lot quicker and simpler. Of course there may be some hesitation on giving out email addresses but I know I wouldn't want anything but phone numbers for businesses. No personal phone numbers.

Maybe it could be a locked thread that only members could access?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

I have emailed a local rescue who's founder I have known for years and will be going to talk to the director/owner of another today. These are not breed specific rescue but are well established and have foster care as well as their own private shelter. 

I will post what information I receive back and will also contact more rescues Monday - most rescues are having adoption events today. 

I think a Billie's list would be great. Please let me know what you all feel you would want the rescue groups to do to assist - I am going to ask if they can do a temperament test, assist with pulling as they are recognized rescues. The monies for the fee to pull and to board would come from donations from people who are interested in doing do. Transportation also would be arranged by people here. 

MaryLou in Miami


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am going to start a list of all rescues in all states sometime tomorrow or Friday. I will not have any transport information though as I have never done transport before. I can either see if a mod will sticky it or I will keep it on file. Anyone that every needs to see about getting help from a certain state can than contact me for the rescues in the area. I hop that it will be something that can help everyone and it will be dedicated in Billy's memory and all the ones we have lost.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You will need to do it via PM. 

The board owner is very clear to us as mods/Admin that she does not wish for lists of rescues, people who help in rescue (or breeders) to be on this site. So I am passing this information on to you. 

Good luck in your endeavor and in determining reputability as you populate your list! 

Please check out the following links-Rhaya's (board owner) guidelines are in this one:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

And this one helps to determine reputability-that needs to be determined for individuals and rescues alike:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=391679&page=1#Post391679


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tri-shepherd, you can't post all the groups in a listing on this board, but if you get them together and have them on a site, you can put the LINK to the site in your signature line. So it's a resource readily available and not breaking any rules.


----------

